# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: چاپ اسناد حسابداری با کریستال ریپورت

## Mehdi6052

با عرض سلام خدمت اساتید محترم و دوستان حاضر در سایت

من یک گزارش چاپ اسناد حسابداری آماده کرده ام که در آن شماره سند به گزارش ارسال میشود و بر اساس آن شماره سند، اطلاعات سند به کاربر نشان داده می شود.
حالا می خواهم گزارشی بسازم که مثلا از شماره سند 1 تا 20 را چاپ نماید، ولی باید اطلاعات یک سند بطور کامل به کاربر نشان داده شود و در یک صفحه ی دیگر گزارش، سند بعدی نشان داده شود. به عبارت دیگر باید هر شماره سند یک گزارش مستقل داشته باشد ولی در مجموع این گزارشات در یکجا به کاربر نشان داده شود. که من نمی دانم چگونه باید چنین گزارشی را آماده نمایم.

من از پایگاه داده SQL Server 2000 و VB.Net 2008 استفاده می نمایم.

لطفا مرا راهنمایی فرمائید.
با تشکر

----------


## Mehdi6052

مثل اینکه این انجمن تعطیل شده و کسی به سوالات جواب نمیده.

به هر حال من فهمیدم که میتونم مشکلم رو با *SubReport* حل کنم.
همچنین لینک زیر نیز کمک نمود تا مشکلم را حل نمایم:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=209337

----------


## sh2007

با سلام 
دوست من مي توني مثال بزني باساب رپورت چطور مشكلت حل شد

----------


## Mehdi6052

اطلاعات اسناد حسابداری من در دو جدول نگهداری می شود که در یکی اطلاعات کلی سند مثل تاریخ سند و کاربر ثبت کننده و کاربر تایید کننده و ... نگهداری می شود و در جدول دیگر اطلاعاتی مثل کد معین و کد تفصیل و شرح و بدهکار و بستانکار و ... 
بنابراین برای اینکه بتوانم چندین سند را یکجا برای چاپ بفرستم، از جدول دوم سند که اطلاعات ریز سند را نشان می دهد یک گزارش درست کردم و آن را به صورت SubReport به گزارش اصلیم اضافه کردم که در آن شماره سند در قسمت Header گزارش قرار دارد. و البته گزارش SubReport را بر اساس شماره سند در هر صفحه فیلتر نمودم.

موفق باشید

----------


## sh2007

> اطلاعات اسناد حسابداری من در دو جدول نگهداری می شود که در یکی اطلاعات کلی سند مثل تاریخ سند و کاربر ثبت کننده و کاربر تایید کننده و ... نگهداری می شود و در جدول دیگر اطلاعاتی مثل کد معین و کد تفصیل و شرح و بدهکار و بستانکار و ... 
> بنابراین برای اینکه بتوانم چندین سند را یکجا برای چاپ بفرستم، از جدول دوم سند که اطلاعات ریز سند را نشان می دهد یک گزارش درست کردم و آن را به صورت SubReport به گزارش اصلیم اضافه کردم که در آن شماره سند در قسمت Header گزارش قرار دارد. و البته گزارش SubReport را بر اساس شماره سند در هر صفحه فیلتر نمودم.
> 
> موفق باشید


دوس من باتشكر از راهنمائي شما آيا امكان داره اين روش رو با يه مثال كوچك ارائه كنيد بهتر با اين روش آشنا بشيم ممنون

----------


## Mehdi6052

با سلام
اگر دنبال یک مثال خوب هستید به آدرس زیر مراجعه نمایید :
http://aspalliance.com/1673_Creating...al_Reports.all

در این آدرس آموزش تصویری ایجاد SubReport را مشاهده خواهید کرد. اگرچه این آموزش به زبان انگلیسی می باشد ولی تمام مراحل آن به صورت تصویری نمایش داده شده و در آخر صفحه نمونه ی برنامه ی آن برای ASP.Net نیز برای دانلود گذاشته شده است. همچنین نحوه ی ایجاد پایگاه داده ی آن در SQL Server نیز آموزش داده شده است.

----------


## Mehdi6052

این هم لینک استفاده از SubReport در VB , C#‎‎.net که از آموزشهای سایت مایکروسافت می باشد:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms227521(v=VS.80).aspx

در این آموزش نحوه ی ارسال پارامتر به SubReport از طریق دات نت آموزش داده می شود.

----------


## sh2007

دوست من دستت دردنكنه عالي بود

----------

